# guinea pig taming?



## PetsAre4Life (Dec 11, 2012)

how do i tame my guinea pig? i have a female guinea pig (pixie) who is VERY tame and will sit and watch me do work with the dogs and horses from her hutch but my male WHO IS FIXED so no babys (pepsi) is very scared! i have never seen him come out of the hidy house apart from when i hide behind the bush and saw one of the horses (bambi) trying to play with the hutch door and pepsi came out to look at the horse but thats it (no the horses and guinea pigs hutch are NOT in the same place) so please can someone help me tame him ?


----------



## dancemagicdance (Sep 27, 2012)

veg veg and more veg  I've heard it suggested to take him out and sit him on your knee with a pile of veg but might be better to start off with giving him some from your hand near his bed then each time move your hand a bit further away so he has to come out a bit further. The way to a guinea pig's heart really is through his stomach so it's the easiest way to go!


----------



## PetsAre4Life (Dec 11, 2012)

ok thanks! x


----------



## SidneyFrankie (Nov 14, 2012)

Absolute years ago my mum used to breed guinea pigs. When we had a litter she used to carry them round with her, wrapped up in a towel and talk to them. They got used to being handled very quickly.

If your pig is slightly older, it would be easier to use food. If you can sit with some basil or parsley on your lap, even the shyest of piggies will soon venture over.


----------



## PetsAre4Life (Dec 11, 2012)

thank you x !X


----------



## JordanWalker (Aug 13, 2013)

You can try to tame your guinea pig by feeding him fruits and veggies every day. He needs the fruit and vegetables anyways, so you might as well use them to get him used to you. He'll learn to get the food, he'll have to come close to you. Stroke him as he's eating, and talk gently. Soon, you'll be best friends and you'll be able to pick him up. Good luck! =]


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2013)

Hutches are not suitable environments for Guinea Pigs they are often too small, even the big ones and the ones which say they are big enough are far too small in my opinion.

A good environment for a Guinea Pig is similar to that of an aviary something you can walk into so your Guinea Pigs can get used to you shairing their space.

Such animals all though spend a lot of time hidding are also highly inquisitive by nature and all though he will be hidding he will be watching you from his safe spot. 

A larger walker in environment will enable you to have a great sucess in taming your pet.

Food does help but a place that can mimic their natural environment will help keep them less stressed and improve their well being. Hutches do nothing to mimic a rabbit or guinea pigs natural environment. 

A less stressed pet is easier to tame and longer lived. Hutches are too confined and restrictive.
Note that too much fruite and veg can give these animals an upset tum.


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

When I got my pigs, I got them out daily, just let them sit on my knee or chest, stroking them, brushing them and of course feeding them. One is now fully tamed (after roughly 2 weeks) whereas one is still a little jumpy around me. It just takes time, if you keep at it, he will get used to you


----------

